# Can i claim 5 years work experience points for 4.5 years experience?



## fawad85 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi-

I have query regarding new points system. In new points system,there are points for 5 years overseas work experience. i currently have 4.5 years experience and i am still employed in my current job and i have already get my skill assesment on June 1 2011 of 4.3 years. I am currently trying to improve my IELTS score and i will be willing to apply by next month. i want to know that can i claim 10 points for 5 years or should i wait till next year to claim those.

Second query i have is about the IELTs new requirement which is minimum 7 in each section which is quite hard for any non native speaker. i need to know that can 6.5 be round off to 7?other thing which this point system did not come across any opposition?Does that mean, australia is trying to discourage migrants?

Thanks,
Fawad


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

You have to have completed the five years in the same nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at the time of lodging your visa to be able to claim the points for 5 years work experience. 

You need a minimum of 6 in each component of IELTS to be eligible to apply. To claim points for Proficient English you need to have a minimum of 7 in each section of IELTS. No exceptions .. 

Please be diligent when you lodge your visa application under the new rules since your application will be rejected outright if you don't score the minimum pass mark of 65.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## fawad85 (Dec 8, 2009)

WeekrisH said:


> You have to have completed the five years in the same nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at the time of lodging your visa to be able to claim the points for 5 years work experience.
> 
> You need a minimum of 6 in each component of IELTS to be eligible to apply. To claim points for Proficient English you need to have a minimum of 7 in each section of IELTS. No exceptions ..
> 
> ...


Hi WeekrisH,

Thanks for your quick reply, my response can be found below.

About your answer on 5 years - I want to ask that do i have to complete my skill assessment again or i should wait till next year and send this skill assessment result(which i got recently) to claim 5 year points?

About the IELTS query answer - i would say, your information on this is not current, now the minimum requirement is 7. check out the immigration site and check out the new points system


Competent English - IELTS 6* 0 
Proficient English - IELTS 7* 10 
English language 
* or equivalent standard in a specified 
test) 
Superior English - IELTS 8* 20

Thanks,
Fawad


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

fawad85 said:


> Hi WeekrisH,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, my response can be found below.
> 
> ...


I believe what i stated on IELTS is correct. Please see the excerpt below from DIAC website.

"You must demonstrate that you meet the English language threshold. The English language threshold is at the competent English level which is a minimum score of at least six in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test or other language test and score specified by the Minister. While no points will be awarded for competent English, if you have obtained this score you are able to apply for a visa as long as you meet the other threshold visa requirements."

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english.htm

On the work experience, you are better off calling DIAC and asking them directly. I wouldnt think you need to do a reassessment. Producing an updated employer reference and supporting documents for the experience claimed should be good enough. Again please confirm from a RMA or DIAC to be absolutely sure.


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> I believe what i stated on IELTS is correct. Please see the excerpt below from DIAC website.
> 
> "You must demonstrate that you meet the English language threshold. The English language threshold is at the competent English level which is a minimum score of at least six in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test or other language test and score specified by the Minister. While no points will be awarded for competent English, if you have obtained this score you are able to apply for a visa as long as you meet the other threshold visa requirements."
> 
> ...



My understanding is that the ACS require detailed work (and education) history in order to ascertain that your combination of skills and experience make you _qualified_ for your chosen occupation, while DIAC's requirements are less stringent and just require you to prove that you have relevant experience - I read somewhere that they just need a list of your 5 main responsibilities in each role.

The DIAC website says the certifying authority _may_ be used to assess to relevance of your experience, but not that it _has_ to be used.

I hope my understanding is correct - I'm relying on it myself


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Friends...

I also have a similar problem. I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. They recognised the same only. But in order to claim points for 5 years, am I supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) will suffice to let me claim points for 5 Years ????????????


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

fawad85 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have query regarding new points system. In new points system,there are points for 5 years overseas work experience. i currently have 4.5 years experience and i am still employed in my current job and i have already get my skill assesment on June 1 2011 of 4.3 years. I am currently trying to improve my IELTS score and i will be willing to apply by next month. i want to know that can i claim 10 points for 5 years or should i wait till next year to claim those.
> 
> ...


Fawad,

U have to complete 5 yrs job experience to claim 10 points.
secondly for IELTS u have to score 7 band in each to claim points.No they want to people of high caliber.

rgds

dsn

dsn


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Friends...

I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. They recognised the same only. But in order to claim points for 5 years, am I supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) will suffice to let me claim points for 5 Years ????????????


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys CAN claim 4.x years as 5 years but immi will NOT.
5 years IS NOT 4.x


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> You guys CAN claim 4.x years as 5 years but immi will NOT.
> 5 years IS NOT 4.x


Huh?

I think the question whether DIAC require 5 years of experience _CERTIFIED_ by ACS, or 5 years experience _CERTIFIABLE_ by ACS.

It seems that the people on this thread have < 5 years when applying to ACS, but > 5 years when applying to DIAC. Given that ACS certification lasts a year I think this should be ok - but sadly I'm no expert


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

dungargon said:


> Huh?
> 
> I think the question whether DIAC require 5 years of experience _CERTIFIED_ by ACS, or 5 years experience _CERTIFIABLE_ by ACS.
> 
> It seems that the people on this thread have < 5 years when applying to ACS, but > 5 years when applying to DIAC. Given that ACS certification lasts a year I think this should be ok - but sadly I'm no expert


ACS has got nothing to do with claiming 5 points for work exp. and DIAC does not require anything from ACS to support this claim. Hope this answers the question!


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> ACS has got nothing to do with claiming 5 points for work exp. and DIAC does not require anything from ACS to support this claim. Hope this answers the question!


 Thanks!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

dungargon said:


> Huh?
> 
> I think the question whether DIAC require 5 years of experience _CERTIFIED_ by ACS, or 5 years experience _CERTIFIABLE_ by ACS.
> 
> It seems that the people on this thread have < 5 years when applying to ACS, but > 5 years when applying to DIAC. Given that ACS certification lasts a year I think this should be ok - but sadly I'm no expert



I would imagine that if you have less than 5 years and were assessed by ACS as having lets say, 4.5 years, then it would be dangerous to apply for the visa. The reason why is because DIAC may come back wondering how you spent the rest of the 0.5 years, and if you had the same duties as those which were assessed by ACS.

For instance, DIAC may think that even though I have a positive assessment as a software engineer for 4.5 years, it wouldn't mean that I am currently doing software engineering - I may be either unemployed, or probably doing something completely different. Unless you can provide an updated reference and HR letter from your current place of employment at the time you apply, I don't think you should apply having 4.5 years with the intent of claiming 5. But that's just me - I've seen people get rejected for reasons like not having the right score in IELTS, even though they've come very close.


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I would imagine that if you have less than 5 years and were assessed by ACS as having lets say, 4.5 years, then it would be dangerous to apply for the visa. The reason why is because DIAC may come back wondering how you spent the rest of the 0.5 years, and if you had the same duties as those which were assessed by ACS.
> 
> For instance, DIAC may think that even though I have a positive assessment as a software engineer for 4.5 years, it wouldn't mean that I am currently doing software engineering - I may be either unemployed, or probably doing something completely different. Unless you can provide an updated reference and HR letter from your current place of employment at the time you apply, I don't think you should apply having 4.5 years with the intent of claiming 5. But that's just me - I've seen people get rejected for reasons like not having the right score in IELTS, even though they've come very close.


Oh no, stormgal, I wouldn't do it without an updated reference - that would be too risky!!! 

In fact, my ACS app (still "With assessor ) relies on a Stat Dec for my current position - which is dated to give me 4 years 10 months experience.

When I apply to DIAC I will get a company letterhead reference off HR, (which I think is compulsory) that will give me 5 years and 2 months experience (assuming ACS come back this month ).

Am I crazy?


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

stormgal said:


> I would imagine that if you have less than 5 years and were assessed by ACS as having lets say, 4.5 years, then it would be dangerous to apply for the visa. The reason why is because DIAC may come back wondering how you spent the rest of the 0.5 years, and if you had the same duties as those which were assessed by ACS.
> 
> For instance, DIAC may think that even though I have a positive assessment as a software engineer for 4.5 years, it wouldn't mean that I am currently doing software engineering - I may be either unemployed, or probably doing something completely different. Unless you can provide an updated reference and HR letter from your current place of employment at the time you apply, I don't think you should apply having 4.5 years with the intent of claiming 5. But that's just me - I've seen people get rejected for reasons like not having the right score in IELTS, even though they've come very close.


Why imagine so much when you have the answer hidden in your post. Provide latest work experience letter to DIAC to support your claim for work experience points. Thats all there is to it! Just make sure ACS letter is valid when applying for visa ...it is valid only for 1 year (if memory fetches me correct data at this hour) from the date of issue.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

amit1981 said:


> Why imagine so much when you have the answer hidden in your post..


:lol::lol: believe me, my friends tell me the same thing - excuse me, but it's a bad quality I have.


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

stormgal said:


> :lol::lol: believe me, my friends tell me the same thing - excuse me, but it's a bad quality I have.


Lol, well it worked for John Lennon


----------



## Sherry_ (Feb 14, 2012)

*Work Experience query*



mosinn said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. They recognised the same only. But in order to claim points for 5 years, am I supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) will suffice to let me claim points for 5 Years ????????????


Hi,

I am in the same situation as state above. So were you supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) sufficient to claim points for 5 Years ?

Thank you

Sherry.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as state above. So were you supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) sufficient to claim points for 5 Years ?
> 
> ...


ACS + recent emp references like payslips should be good.


----------



## Sherry_ (Feb 14, 2012)

jair said:


> ACS + recent emp references like payslips should be good.


Hi thanks,

Although it makes sense, "ACS + recent emp references like payslips should be good"

But any one would be able to share based on his experience.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi thanks,
> 
> Although it makes sense, "ACS + recent emp references like payslips should be good"
> 
> But any one would be able to share based on his experience.


Hi:

I did the same. My ACS was dated last year June and when I sub appln. I submitted all my employment docs till date.

From my point of view ACS gives u the code and you need to show additional docs on top of ACS to DIAC to claim whatsoever u points u need.

I think there is a requirement that u need to be employed in ur occupation for last 12 months...so u need to give letters, pay slips till date buddy!

Anyway u can wait for others as well!


----------



## fawad85 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi thanks,
> 
> Although it makes sense, "ACS + recent emp references like payslips should be good"
> 
> But any one would be able to share based on his experience.



Thanks for the reply sherry. But these days i am kinda stuck with my IELTs requirement. I got band 7.5 in IELTS (8.5 +7.5+7+6.5) but it is my bad luck that i cannot claim 10 points for IELTs as my i got 6.5 in one section.

I got good working experience with one of the best company in US, however i cannot apply for immigration because of this 6.5. I hope got some job offer so that i can move there


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as state above. So were you supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) sufficient to claim points for 5 Years ?
> 
> ...


Hi Sherry,

I submitted app as is with ACS recognizing my 4.8 Yrs.
I hope it works because I also Submitted latest Employer reference on company letter head which takes my overall exper to 5.4 Yrs as of Jan 2012.

Also in Booklet 6 there is nothing mentioned that to claim points for exper you need to have that on ACS letter. Instead it is mentioned that you should provide latest Employment ref.

Based on this, I dared to go ahead with appln few days back.


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> I submitted app as is with ACS recognizing my 4.8 Yrs.
> I hope it works because I also Submitted latest Employer reference on company letter head which takes my overall exper to 5.4 Yrs as of Jan 2012.
> ...


Hey mosinn...wat is the status of your visa? with this scenario of 4.8 in ACS and overall 5+ experience worked with DIAC??

Actually I am also in the same boat....My ACS letter shows my experienceas 4.7 yeras but when I applied for visa my experience was 5.4 ...i submitted latest payslips and all with application....

My case is not finalised and still in process( I applied in June 2012)...just wondering what happened to your case??

and One more query do we need to be in the job while decision pending?? or it is required only till the date CO is allocated our past experience is considered for final decision??

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

Today i have asked ACS to address my below queries, if anybody have any idea please reply:

my ACS assessment was received on 3-aug-2011, which is now expired and I am about to launch a re-validation request. My questions are as follows:

1. while re-validating, does ACS going to consider the new rule of deducting experience in case of relevant/irrelevant B.SC. degree?or previous rule will be applied in my re-validation case as I have completed my validation back in 3-aug-2011 according to previous rule?
2. after re-validation, can I claim points in DIAC (points for 8 years of experience) for my additional experience of 3.5 years upon submitting the correct papers of my additional employment experience in the relevant job which is gained after validating the ACS? 

note that i have changed my employer but my current job is in the same occupation category.


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am also in same situation. My 2.8 years experience is accessed by ACS 3 months ago. Now i have 3.1 years of (skilled)experience and i am in same company, position & role. Can i claim 5 points for my 3.1 years of experience. If so, what are the additional documents that i need to give.

I will be grateful if seniors or applicant who has done the same can share their opinion.

Thanks in advance.

regards,
DKY


----------



## sairam1238 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a total of 5 years of experience . However , in ACS assessment report it is mentioned as 3 years(which means reduction of 2 years from actual total experience). 
Please let me know , what should i mention while submitting EOI? 
3 years or 5 years ?

Regards,
Sairam.


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

sairam1238 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a total of 5 years of experience . However , in ACS assessment report it is mentioned as 3 years(which means reduction of 2 years from actual total experience).
> Please let me know , what should i mention while submitting EOI?
> ...


3 years.


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

This is regarding my ACS assessment result(recieved on 1-Jun-16) in which my Master Degree(completed in July 2006)have been evaluated major in ICT. I have started my ICT job from July 2006 but in my ACS letter it mentioned that employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work in 261313 (Software Engineer).
I do understand that generally ACS deduct first 24 months of our ICT jobs to make our profile equivalent/compatible as per ANZSCO standard but in my case they have deducted 2 year 2 months (26 months) as it mentioned to calculate my experience after August 2008 . So I have few Query below.
1- In this scenario should I start counting my experience from spetember 2008 or from August 2008 to calculate the points?
2- Also due to 26 months deduction, my expereince is falling short by 1.5 month for 5 years category hence I am loosing 5 points, so to get full 5year overseas experience points, do I need to re-submit my ACS assessment after 2 months again or while EOI DIAC will count my full 5 year as I am in same job? 
I am working in same organisation since I received my ACS but my country location has been changed after that.

Thanks in Advance

VKV
ACS applied: 19-May-16, ACS recieved:1-Jun-16


----------



## ckrupani (Apr 18, 2018)

*Confusion with overseas work experience*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 9th Feb 2018. When I applied, I had a total of 60 points. Please see breakdown below.

*Points breakdown:*
30 - Age (25 - 32 years)
10 - English Proficient
10 - Overseas work experience in a nominated occupation
15 - Qualifications Masters Degree in Computer Science

*Total: 65*

Overseas work experience in a nominated occupation that has been entered into my EOI is as follows:


Company-1: 28/03/2011 to 28/02/2013 (Employment not related to nominated occupation)

Company-1: 01/03/2013 to 28/10/2014

Company-2: 29/10/2014 to 04/12/2015

Company-3: 07/12/2015 to 13/04/2017

So the total experience is 4 yrs and 1 month. I started working in Australia from 01/05/2017 until today. 

By mistake, I was considering total experience to calculate points for overseas work experience. Hence I thought on 01/03/2018, I completed 5 years of my total work ex. and should get additional 5 points for it. But I didn't get it. So I mailed Skillselect to look into the issue and update my points. I got the following reply from them,

*SkillSelect calculates the exact number of days and divides by 365. In this instance, SkillSelect has calculated the dates you have entered into your EOI for overseas employment to be less than eight years, thereby awarding 10 points.*

But my EOI still shows 5 points for overseas work experience. Note that I haven't yet completed one year in Australia, so I have 0 points for Australia experience.

Now the confusion is whether I am doing any mistake in calculating work ex. points or Skillselect has upgraded 4.x years of experience to 5 years?

Please help me in understanding the situation.


----------



## ckrupani (Apr 18, 2018)

Correcting the mistake,

*Points breakdown:*
30 - Age (25 - 32 years)
10 - English Proficient
5 - Overseas work experience in a nominated occupation
15 - Qualifications Masters Degree in Computer Science

*Total: 60*

I mistakenly put my expected points breakdown.


----------



## ckrupani (Apr 18, 2018)

ckrupani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 9th Feb 2018. When I applied, I had a total of 60 points. Please see breakdown below.
> 
> ...


Correcting the mistake,

Points breakdown:
30 - Age (25 - 32 years)
10 - English Proficient
5 - Overseas work experience in a nominated occupation
15 - Qualifications Masters Degree in Computer Science

Total: 60

I mistakenly put my expected points breakdown.


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

mosinn said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> I also have a similar problem. I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. They recognised the same only. But in order to claim points for 5 years, am I supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) will suffice to let me claim points for 5 Years ????????????


I'm in a similar situation. That's why I'm waiting before going for ACS evaluation. What did you do in this case?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

First check what all experience is marked as relevant by ACS for your nominated occupation. Than 
you can claim points for either employment in Australia or outside of Australia or both, but the maximum you can claim is 20 points. I had confusion in same, got it verified from senior expats as well. But you can only claim points for relevant experience mentioned by ACS. + Professional year in Australia points.



aus91 said:


> I'm in a similar situation. That's why I'm waiting before going for ACS evaluation. What did you do in this case?


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

mosinn said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. They recognised the same only. But in order to claim points for 5 years, am I supposed to go-for reassesment or a latest employer reference letter plus ACS letter (mentiioning 4.8 Years) will suffice to let me claim points for 5 Years ????????????


What did you do in your case?


----------

